# I See The Light...



## racer53 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have two Kramer Product double upside down bulb lamp posts, any idea where i can get replacement bulbs or bulb specifics[voltage mainly].Any help is appreciated as I am a semi-newbie.


----------

